# If GW created another race?



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

So the question that popped into my mind while surfing, and the question for you all is this? GW has created numerous races, some used on the table-top, others just left as fluff in the backround. If they were to create another race of creates, what do you think it would be and why would they create that particular race?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

it would be a race based around a fantasy archetype or established fluffy alien race and they would do it to sell models and books and paints etc etc

i dont want to derail your thread but a better question would be what would "*YOU*" like to see in a new race,GW only have one thing in mind when they do anything ....how many units they can sell


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Don't see much need for a new race. They've got pretty much all bases covered: good elves, bad elves, orcs, humans, super-humans, powerful insect force, unstoppable homicidal robots, hippies, and insane freaks. What's left? Space dwarves, really, and we've seen hints of those existing among the Tau. I love Warhammer Fantasy's dwarfs, so I wouldn't mind them in 40k. Space... rats? Skovyn, perhaps? How about space sharks? Now that would be awesome. The terrible Canuckians, a horrid race of creatures with the heads of sharks, but the bodies of... octopi. They're powerful psychics who hover and shoot lasers from their heads; kind of like Zoanthropes, but more awesome because they're sharks.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Chaos Dwarfs.... IN SPAAAAAAACE!


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

i'd vote for something resemling the Thundercats, but if they did anything i think they'd bring back the stunties. i think the company as a whole would just do it to make money, but i think the people working at GW individually really like the fluff aspect of the hobby.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well seeing as mice are the smartest beings in the universe, would make sense for them to have their own race...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, we've already had space elves, space dwarfs, space vikings, space orks, space knights, shooty-killer-death-robots-in-space...

I can't help feeling that just about does it.


----------



## CraftworldSurathin (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, they could do an energy based race, that's a sort of sci-fi trope they haven't covered yet. Or they could always just add another alien race.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

Granted they already have a super advanced alien race, Eldar, I think they should add a race that has already been at war with the Tyranids since before Humanity and Eldar. Some race that would tip the scales on the side of humanity against Hive Fleet Leviathan, because how it is looking right now humanity will be dead as soon as the Tyranids finish off the Orks. I don't see why they couldn't add a race that has special rules against 'Nids like they did with Daemons.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Though how do you introduce said new race and make them viable big players in the warzone that is 40k. They've already done the 'rapid technology expansion whilst hidden away by warp storms' with the Tau.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Well seeing as mice are the smartest beings in the universe, would make sense for them to have their own race...


They already were 40k. They were the Hrud. Then they mutated into Swamp Things.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Lizard men in space. Thats what they'll do next. Space lizards being led by over weight kermit the frog leaders. Its the most logical move from here guys.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes i have one that might do.

They are squat four legged animals that have huge big teeth and are covered in very course hair, all the while the Chaos gods have blessed these creatures with magnificant wings and spikey tails plus the ability to adapt to all sorts of conditions.

They are called Chaos Flying Pigs.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

SoL Berzerker said:


> because how it is looking right now humanity will be dead as soon as the Tyranids finish off the Orks.


nah, the Orks got our backs


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

CraftworldSurathin said:


> Well, they could do an energy based race, that's a sort of sci-fi trope they haven't covered yet. Or they could always just add another alien race.


...C`tan?



ThatOtherGuy said:


> Lizard men in space. Thats what they'll do next. Space lizards being led by over weight kermit the frog leaders. Its the most logical move from here guys.


I'd play that army. :biggrin:


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

If building a whole new faction, the Question is not, what Alien, but what type of army isn't fully represented? 

Now I actualy expect any New creature, will be a return of some old idea. Enslavers, Space Dwarfs... that type of thing


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

CraftworldSurathin said:


> Well, they could do an energy based race, that's a sort of sci-fi trope they haven't covered yet. Or they could always just add another alien race.


You just described Chaos daemon of the Warp.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

next new thing will prob be a new space marine chapter, imperial fists salamanders or deathwatch


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Bah, I forgot Lizardmen! They could definitely do space lizards. Or perhaps go the Thundercats route?


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Davidicus 40k said:


> Or perhaps go the Thundercats route?


Man K'Zin 40K?
I'm sure Niven would approve....


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

Lizard men sounds good, but there are already so many amazing other races ( or strands of estranged humanity) out there. for example those strange snake laer people. Some non-corrupt ones of those would be awsome. 

It's just the main problem is everything I think of has some kind of aspect of it included in some race already excisting, some kind of crystaline aliens, too much like those farseer Eldar who turn to crystal. Some kind of smoke fading away and reapearing aliens, too much like mandrakes. 

Guess we could have just humanoids and give them a different colour scheme, like those aliens out of avatar. 

How about some kind of, oil type oozing monsters who developed conicousness. some kind of mole people? Geez I don't know. Just ask those writers of the Heresy series how they came up with them. They did an amazing job some of them. 

But there must be something else we can think of that is not just "think of an animal, make it humanoid" thing out there, come on what are we furries?


----------



## NetherMessenger (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't think they should add a new race. I just want expansion for the current races. More tau allies, an adeptus mechanicus army, more imperial stuff etc.

EDIT: I take that back, I don't like the new additions GW's made. I don't like the new eldar or necron very much.


----------



## CraftworldSurathin (Dec 18, 2011)

forkmaster said:


> You just described Chaos daemon of the Warp.


Yes I did. Dammit...


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

bears , lots of polar bears with weapons mounted on them and an octopus riding, pure genius.

i honestly don't know gw pretty much has everything covered as soon as they expand on armies it'll be fine.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Chaos Capsicums.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Space Dwarves... oh wait.
entirely mounted army would be cool, but wouldn't need a whole new codex
shapeshifters would be pretty cool (i'm thinking like avian, serpiente, tigers, wolves, etc. from the hawksong books) and GW would make more money from selling twice as many models (animal form and normal form) so that's good for them


----------



## Black Legionare (Mar 26, 2011)

Good/Dark Mechanicum? This wouldn't really be a new race concerning fluff. But it'd be cool to see them on the table.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

A race of energy beings would be nice something more akin to the Creuss from Twilight Imperium.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

They already have an excuse as to why a new super race suddenly enters the galaxy without being noticed before. The 'Nids are running from something.


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

What about a race of Cethlopods?

Or an aquatic themed army?

Basically, Lizardmen, but replace the lizard part with underwater inveritbrates.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

All the ideas you guys are coming up with already exist in Wh40k but the aliens in question just haven't been fleshed out or mentioned for various reasons.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/List_of_Sentient_Species#.Twgsjm-iuAg



Black Legionare said:


> Good/Dark Mechanicum? This wouldn't really be a new race concerning fluff. But it'd be cool to see them on the table.


http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Dark_Mechanicum#.TwgscW-iuAg


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

It has been mentioned already...I think they just need to continue devoting time to their current ranges. There isn't really a viable option for an additional race that I can think of. what...wookies, or cephalopods/mind-flayers, hurd, inhabitants of the ghoul star. Now the suggestion of the Kazin would be interesting. for more diversity they could due more imperial Ogryns, ratlings, mechanicum, limited squats and of course bring back guard specific armies like the Praetorian!!. Additonal Space Marine chapters. Eldar craft worlds.....Tau have loads of room for expansion based on their borg like assimilation policy. 




Doc


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Shady ed said:


> They already have an excuse as to why a new super race suddenly enters the galaxy without being noticed before. The 'Nids are running from something.


They're running from space sharks. There's no other explanation.


----------



## tsne16487 (Aug 5, 2011)

NetherMessenger said:


> I don't think they should add a new race. I just want expansion for the current races. More tau allies, *an adeptus mechanicus army*, more imperial stuff etc.
> 
> EDIT: I take that back, I don't like the new additions GW's made. I don't like the new eldar or necron very much.


I quite like the sound of that, a mechanicus army. In The Chapters Due there was an awesome fight twixt the chaos marines and the mechanicus army. Thousands of Skitarii and combat servitors, it read like a hell of a frisk.

Also they have some naughty augmented tanks and mech units. That could actually be a great army choice if they were to bring it out.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Shady ed said:


> They already have an excuse as to why a new super race suddenly enters the galaxy without being noticed before. The 'Nids are running from something.


I love the sound of this!!!


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Well the tyranids are giant bugs, what eats bugs? That is the new race.

I have solved the problem and you may now bow down to your new god emporer.


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Davidicus 40k said:


> Don't see much need for a new race. They've got pretty much all bases covered: good elves, bad elves, orcs, humans, super-humans, powerful insect force, unstoppable homicidal robots, hippies, and insane freaks. What's left? Space dwarves, really, and we've seen hints of those existing among the Tau. I love Warhammer Fantasy's dwarfs, so I wouldn't mind them in 40k. Space... rats? Skovyn, perhaps? How about space sharks? Now that would be awesome. The terrible Canuckians, a horrid race of creatures with the heads of sharks, but the bodies of... octopi. They're powerful psychics who hover and shoot lasers from their heads; kind of like Zoanthropes, but more awesome because they're sharks.


If I were pondering this while surfing I would say space sharks. It's what crosses my mind at least once every time I paddle out.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

alright so what if we make a race........... of flying space pizza..... in space


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

CardShark said:


> alright so what if we make a race........... of flying space pizza..... in space


That race would get invited to parties from every other.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

cheeto said:


> That race would get invited to parties from every other.


Hopefully they wouldn't be eradicated by the Orks before a starving hive world or two could be "invaded" by them.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I must comment and say that Black Legionarre has a point. Were all talking for races outside the human norm, but what about inside of the Imperium. He mentioned the Mechanics, which sounds like an awesome idea, potentially to counter-balance the horribly over powere and stupid Grey Night armies. 

Plus think of the ability to use Mechanicus dark technologies...................oh what I'd give for a Titan


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> I must comment and say that Black Legionarre has a point. Were all talking for races outside the human norm, but what about inside of the Imperium. He mentioned the Mechanics, which sounds like an awesome idea, potentially to counter-balance the horribly over powere and stupid Grey Night armies.
> 
> Plus think of the ability to use Mechanicus dark technologies...................oh what I'd give for a Titan


Well, a Dark Mechanicum already exists. It split from the Mechanicum during the Horus Heresy. As for aliens "within" the Imperium, you're talking about abhumans, which do exist (i.e. Ogryns) but are severely limited in variation of appearance/power, because if they're *too* different, they're treated as xenos/mutants.


----------



## Darkoan (Oct 18, 2010)

Shady ed said:


> Well the tyranids are giant bugs, what eats bugs? That is the new race.
> 
> I have solved the problem and you may now bow down to your new god emporer.


Damn, I was beaten to this idea as I thought I would be.

But it explains why the Nids are boat peopling themselves to the Milky Way - theyre running scared from another galaxy. A terrifying alternative to the notion that they simply consumed the nearest galaxy and got the munchies.

But what would scare off planet-consuming bugs? Well yes, a spider/snake type creature perhaps. The size of a continent.

Or more 'realistically', a race of Necron-style robots who are composed of and live soley on inorganic matter, thereby starving the Nid fleet. Think of a galaxy of Coruscant-esque planets, and the effect on a few hundred Nid fleets would be obvious - they would hav eno choice but to invade and consume that nearby chocolate bar of a galaxy.

So we have the obvious answer - giant spider robots.

Oh wait - something like the triphods! I totally wasnt thinking of that...


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

not to go off topic but i must say this I REALLY want an all dragon army in fantasy!


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Shady ed said:


> Well the tyranids are giant bugs, *what eats bugs?* That is the new race.


Asians and anteaters?


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

Darkoan said:


> Or more 'realistically', a race of Necron-style robots who are composed of and live soley on inorganic matter


Don't we already have those? Aren't they called Necrons?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow................CardShark...................completely random; it blew my mind.

Davidicus, I meant the Mechanicum as it's own individually standing Army, with it's own Codex. Correct me if I'm wrong but I've seen neither Mechanicum or Dark Mechanicum army codexs. Just saying :grin:


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

SPACE BADGERS!!!!!! :victory:


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

A new race hey...i would like to see a Khajiit style cat race would be sweet !! 

(Khajiit asin Skyrim if you didnt know) ! 

BIG KILLA CATS like sabre-toothed ones !!! 

stealth: PUMA/ style assassin squads....
Speed: Cheetahs...
Elites : Lions/Tigers or Puss in Boots ?

Balls of yarn !!>?
lynxs etc etc etc 

If anyone liked thunder cats they would like this race ! lol


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

GreatUncleanOne said:


> SPACE BADGERS!!!!!! :victory:


SAW THIS AND LMAO ! nice :rofl:


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Space cats ! Khajiits !


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

On the note of the recent warhammer fantasy release; I couldn't help but wonder that there wasn't a 40k equivalent of the Vampire counts! To be honest, I'm not so sure if our universe would benefit from a new army, but if GW were to add one, chances are that it will be one inspired at the very least by a fantasy army, that is Space Dwarves, Space Lizardmen, or Space Vampires. At first, I thought Necrons were our Vampires... but now they look more tomb-king-esque to me....


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i think the most interesting new race would be some vast empire created by the first explorator fleets of the first empire of humanity coming back and either having some alliance with the imperium or being totally against what the imperium stands for but not actually being a evil race but one thats frowns on the imperiums folly.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd like to see GW fluff out the Hyper Violent Barghesi more.
The Barghesi, also spelt Bhargesi 3, are an alien race known for being 'hyper-violent'4 that inhabits the Grendl Stars constellation in the Eastern Fringe.1
According to Imperial Records, the Iron Lords Space Marines Chapter proved instrumental in confining the Barghesi to the Grendl Stars, and also in preventing the destructive biological potential of the species from being harvested by Hive Fleet Kraken.
Barghesi, captured by Dark Eldar Beastmasters, are occasionally used for bloody hunts and displays in the gladiatorial Wych arenas of Commorragh.

Also the Slauth would be awesome.

This species of xeno are believed to be an impossibly ancient race of beings who are likely natives of the Calixis Sector long before the arrival of Mankind. Much of their known activity is known to take place around the region of the Hazeroth Abyss that consists of cursed space and dead stars. Their true homeworld is, however, unknown and may not be located within the Abyss. Their origins are largely unknown to the Imperium though Rogue Traders and xeno-savants believe that any empire that they hold lies far out the Trailing Halo Stars. The first contact between mankind and Slaugth is unknown though some sources claim that they have been encountered on the edge of Imperial space as far back as the Age of Strife. The large abundance of Humans has led to them becoming the favoured prey of the Slaugth. Despite this being the case, they seemed content to use infiltration and Human agents to bring about their incomprehensible plans

The Slaugth are a terrible and monstrous race of beings who are known as "maggot men", "dream eaters" and as the "carrion lords" who's bodies as well as their minds are completely alien to humanity. Their roughly humanoid shaped form stands roughly as large as 3 meters in height with the capacity to manipulate their forms. This vaguely human-like creature has hundreds of writhing maggot-like worms covered in a vicious necrotic mucus. These traits allow them to stretch and reform their bodies at will whilst allowing them to move with on obscene boneless fluidity along with the capacity to regenerate at startling speed. Slaugth are impervious to age, disease, poison and are vulnerable to the most extreme of injuries. Their alien minds are coldly savage and are psychic voids filled with a monstrous hunger for the dead. They are able to produce necrotic fluids from their body tissues with this bile consisting of flesh-eating bacteria and molecular acids able to liquefy flesh or even burn through metal. The strange technology of the Slaugth combined with their unusual appearance has led many to mistakenly believe them to be daemonic beings. They are one of the xenos that conceal their true selves and walk amongst Mankind as if they were Humans themselves through which they are able to achieve their feats of deception.
They are known to be an ageless and patient race with a psyche that is incomprehensible to the human mind though they do share one characteristic that others can understand namely an addictive hunger. This motivation to feed their hunger and thus much of their goals are based on achieving this single minded mission. This hunger comes in the form of being genuine carrion eaters who crave the flesh of dead intelligent beings above all others with a particular focus for consuming cranial matter which gives them a narcotic as well as addictive experience. Some say that this act allows them to even consume the memories and knowledge of their victims. This is in fact based on truth and by devouring the cranial matter of a sentient being; they are able to absorb their memories, knowledge and experiences. For this purpose, the fresher brain is able to achieve this goal of gaining particular information. However, they tend to prefer consume rotting brain matter which gives them a narcotic effect to them though they do forgo this pleasure if this is a more expedient act. The memories gained from such a process fade within weeks unless reinforced, repeatedily used or externally recorded


----------



## Tolethmemnos (Aug 9, 2010)

Well seeing as they do not really have a warhammer 40,000 equivalent at present. What about a warhammer 40,000 version of the lizardmen? Something along the lines of some kind of Draconic-anthromorph look, Armoured in thick steel-like armour while bringing large beasts of war onto the battlefield.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

Personally, I would love to see the WH40K equivalent of the Skaven. They don't have to be rat people. A sneaky and devious race that will do anything to win...backstabbing, assassinations, etc. A race that screams "infestation"... Is there a race like that in WH40K lore? I have no idea.

Another interesting "race" would be a separate but more moral human empire. Sort of like how there's the Empire and Bretonnia in WH fantasy. But that may seem a little similar to the Tau. They fit the "good guy in the galaxy" shoes pretty well.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

sadLor said:


> Personally, I would love to see the WH40K equivalent of the Skaven. They don't have to be rat people. A sneaky and devious race that will do anything to win...backstabbing, assassinations, etc. A race that screams "infestation"... Is there a race like that in WH40K lore? I have no idea.
> 
> Another interesting "race" would be a separate but more moral human empire. Sort of like how there's the Empire and Bretonnia in WH fantasy. But that may seem a little similar to the Tau. They fit the "good guy in the galaxy" shoes pretty well.


The Slauth fit that bill IMO.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Id prefer them not to create a new race since i think the game has enough backgroud to develop something currently in exsistance. My biggest hope and dream is that I get to have an Adeptus Mechanicus codex, then for fun you could convert it to the Dark Mechanicus. That would be my preferance.

If they were to create a new race then id like a race of man/marines that are on the far side of the galaxy and refuse to join the Imperium but not chaos. Since i like the idea that somewhere mankind has flourished but not infected by the Imperium, since i know during the Greate Crusade they had abtendancy to make most worlds with man on them compliant. But surely not all of them suceeded in comppiant or found all the worlds.

Or id like a race of zenos that arent coporeal or something, use mind powers or something, not sure where im going with this but still.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Loli said:


> Id prefer them not to create a new race since i think the game has enough backgroud to develop something currently in exsistance. My biggest hope and dream is that I get to have an Adeptus Mechanicus codex, then for fun you could convert it to the Dark Mechanicus. That would be my preferance.
> 
> If they were to create a new race then id like a race of man/marines that are on the far side of the galaxy and refuse to join the Imperium but not chaos. Since i like the idea that somewhere mankind has flourished but not infected by the Imperium, since i know during the Greate Crusade they had abtendancy to make most worlds with man on them compliant. But surely not all of them suceeded in comppiant or found all the worlds.
> 
> *Or id like a race of zenos that arent coporeal or something, use mind powers or something, not sure where im going with this but still*.


They have the Enslavers.


----------

